

Looking for talented developer to be a true partner in two startups - thekkeka

We are a two-member team at the very beginning of two online startup ideas.  Looking for a talented developer to become our third partner (we want you to be a true partner).  We have worked with a variety of technical folks on three different startups and know how valuable the technical team member's input and perspective are.  We will value and listen to your input.<p>We've also already raised significant pledged capital for another entrepreneurial endeavor and we bring significant marketing and business development experience to the table.  Those are just a few examples of the value we will bring.<p>Please write me at thekkeka@gmail.com if you are interested and would like to discuss.<p>Thanks!
======
pwim
Perhaps you can be more specific as to what your startup is and what qualities
you are looking for?

